# Good day....sunshine



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a coupla discombombulated clips just fer the heck of it. 

One of my customers had his orange 73 Targa hauled in early for his spring service saying he wanted to be first in line. The truth of the matter is that he actually went out and tried to start his car after leaving it out in the weather all winter. LIAR! hahahahahahaha!

Obviously the batteries are Dee Eee Dee dead, the carbs have their idle circuits varnished up, and the rare Marelli distributor (parts are almost unobtainium) has a nicly composted green patina inside. 

When I hooked the battery charger to it, the charger looked at me like this >  and said, "YOU have got to be kidding. Come back later!"

Always lookin' for an excuse to bag work and fart off I took the diaper off Froggy and slithered down the backway to Napa for some contact cleaner and some ignition sealer.

http://s44.photobucket.com/player.s...30/modelmurdering/MOV05708.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

Along the way we experienced some technical difficulties... I need to get a proper camera mount rigged so I'm not one handing it!...LOL! Hopefully one of these days I'll figure out an easy and unobtrusive camera mount and we'll go for a proper stretch of the legs. 

http://s44.photobucket.com/player.s...30/modelmurdering/MOV05709.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1

Yeah yeah mom!... the speedo went kerflooey a while back....like I care. They're kinda spendy and in my minds eye kinda superfulous in a vehicle where second gear tached out is well above the legal limit and the stock 150MPH unit wont get the job done anyway.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Bill!

First time I ever rode in a porsche!!!! LOL!!!!

Thanks for the ride my friend!!!!

Sweet looking one at that!

I'm "Green" with envy!!!! HA HA HA!!!!

Thank you for the fun clips.....

Great music too....

Take care,

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the ride-along, Bill!
I'm still-a-grinnin'! 
Beautiful car, cool music and a fantastic exhaust note! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Froggy went a courtin' and he did ride... old Mr Wooly by his side... uh-hmm... uh-hmm... uh-hmmmm. :dude: nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Is that a Grateful Dead sticker in the center of the steering wheel??????I never pictured you a dead head


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice!*

Nice drive there...
Funny thing, I noticed the speedo not working before I read the rest of your post... lol
Question, is that like all things VDO and has a cracked drive gear inside the housing? I have heard of VW speedos being repaired with super glue...
(Although Black Max may work better.....)
Thanks for sharing your little jaunt...

Scott


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the ride Bill!! It was fun!! Have you considered, other than the obvious Robi doing the filming, a harness you can flop over the headrest?? Kinda hard to film, steer and shift at the same time...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Nice drive there...
> Funny thing, I noticed the speedo not working before I read the rest of your post... lol
> Question, is that like all things VDO and has a cracked drive gear inside the housing? I have heard of VW speedos being repaired with super glue...
> (Although Black Max may work better.....)
> ...


Unfortunately it's not the split or slipped internal drive gear that was all too common with mechanical VDO speedometers of the era. 

While the later 915 tranny came with a mechanical speedo drive in it's earler versions, froggy sports the tranny from an 82 911 SC. The later speedo drive is an induction pickup off the ring gear and the speedo is electronic. Last time I checked I had pulse at the dash. The refurbed, recalibrated speedo unit (cuz it's '82 final drive ratio with 15" rims and 60 series skins) was a whoppin 394.00 bux last time I checked. :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Is that a Grateful Dead sticker in the center of the steering wheel??????I never pictured you a dead head


Why yes of course Kevin. As an air cooled specialist ya do lose a few brain cells along the way. Mostly due to the fresh air heating systems that are fired off of greazy exhaust manifolds.  

The Dead stickie came after a crazy weekend rocket trip down to Autzen stadium in Corvallis to see the Dead. I had needed something to fill the center horn button of that steering wheel for sometime as it is actually an optional Nissan sport steering wheel. (How the Nissan wheel came to be is another sentimental story LOL) 

The long walk up the plateau (Autzen sits on big pile of dirt) was completely flanked with vendors and memorabilia. The stickie is sort of my sad tribute to the fact that the Dead did finally sell out in the late 80's and early 90's prior to Garcia's death.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cool story!! I only have been to one Dead concert, and only remember a few little tidbits. They never played anything I recognized, I didn't smoke or drink anything (honest *****, I was the designated driver) and within 40 minutes into the concert I was so buzzed I only remember being completely mesmerized with the stage lights changing colors.. (yes win... the colors!!!). I don't remember leaving the New Haven Coliseum, how I got home (yes I drove) or anything else until the next morning. Quite the contact, that night....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,
Great ride. What are you, a dealership?  

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

no oil stains.. lol.. sorry Bill couldn't resisit, its just envy...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Only a real, true, honest to goodness, dyed in the wool slot head would take a working VDO gauge and mount it on a slot car chassis to obtain correct HO scale speed and have a non-functioning one in his car!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue: :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Only a real, true, honest to goodness, dyed in the wool slot head would take a working VDO gauge and mount it on a slot car chassis to obtain correct HO scale speed and have a non-functioning one in his car!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue: :wave:



OMG that is so funny! :roll:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That car is beggin' for a track day, and I am droolin' for a ride in it!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Not birds of a feather....wish they were though*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Only a real, true, honest to goodness, dyed in the wool slot head would take a working VDO gauge and mount it on a slot car chassis to obtain correct HO scale speed and have a non-functioning one in his car!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue: :wave:


Yuk it up both a "you Joes"! Lemee try'n 'splain it to ya!

The one mounted to the tyco 440 chassis is the original working mechanical speedo that came with the car. Install a hotrod flatsix on an early 901 tranny (with which the mechanical speedo works) and you have a transmission slurpy in 6 months! LOL

So then ya install the Porsche version of the Muncie rockcrusher, the later second generation 915 gearbox, to which the now broken speedo belongs. Although the two speedos are made by VDO they are apples and oranges.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Shouldn't a Dead Head car have a Dead Speedo? Isn't there a bit of peotry there?

BTW, that's a nice little bit of 1:1 mod work you have, Bill. Sorta like dropping a 2 ohm Galinko Arm and some neo mags in the ole AJ's shod TJet...

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ahhhhh!*



Bill Hall said:


> Unfortunately it's not the split or slipped internal drive gear that was all too common with mechanical VDO speedometers of the era.
> 
> While the later 915 tranny came with a mechanical speedo drive in it's earler versions, froggy sports the tranny from an 82 911 SC. The later speedo drive is an induction pickup off the ring gear and the speedo is electronic. Last time I checked I had pulse at the dash. The refurbed, recalibrated speedo unit (cuz it's '82 final drive ratio with 15" rims and 60 series skins) was a whoppin 394.00 bux last time I checked. :freak:


$394... Only $394! :lol: Who needs a speedo anyway. They just distract the driver anyway... I drove my driver GTi for a over a year with out a speedo when the back snapped off the EGR counter box (over $200)...

Of course my GTi doesn't run anything like your Porsche.

Scott


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ?
My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends.
Worked hard all my lifetime, no help from my friends,
So Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ? 

Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a color TV ?
Dialing For Dollars is trying to find me.
I wait for delivery each day until three,
So oh Lord, won’t you buy me a color TV ? 

Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a night on the town ?
I’m counting on you, Lord, please don’t let me down.
Prove that you love me and buy the next round,
Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a night on the town ? 

Everybody!
Oh Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ?
My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends,
Worked hard all my lifetime, no help from my friends,
So oh Lord, won’t you buy me a Mercedes Benz ?






RIP Janis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> ....snip..... Who needs a speedo anyway. They just distract the driver anyway... .....snip.....
> 
> Scott


Absitively Scott! Oil pressure, temp, and fuel are waaaaaaaaay more important. 

Given the circumstances, speed will always be excessive...


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

After that Janis clip I you tubed more Janis clips and interviews. She was just as disturbing as she was talented. In her interviews you could just tell she was only meant to be on this earth a very short time. I only wish I could have sen her live but I was a little too young.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful set of wheels, Bill. Theres just something about those toads that no other sportscar has. I gotta tell ya though, Im REAL partial to that mustard/orange one in your driveway. Thats a total 70's color, and the Fuchs mags with the machined spokes and rims/everything else blacked out really pop. Those cars are just begging to be wrung out on a nice twisty road.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool vid bill!loved the dylan in the background.the dead stcker looks just right there,too!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SN69: "Modern Times" is disc. I recommend it! Great for touring so it never leaves the jockey box.

Jeeper: The funny thing about the Fuchs is that we spent the better part of the 80's and early 90's removing the the factory accents and polishing them up. 

As for that targa, ironically, that particular orange on the targa is a later 2 stage Ford color "Mango sumthin-er-other". The factory orange of that period was single stage called "Tangerine". I had a '69 "S" in that shade. There was quite a bit more red in the mix by comparison. It was also available on the first edition Turbo Carrera. I'll try and find an old pic and scan it up.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey bill,is that porsche aurora green?heehee,sorry couldn't resist..


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

You removed the accents in the 80's, huh? I had just got my license in the early '90s and it seemd that my goofy lowered minitruck friends used to like to paint the whole wheels or parts of them to match or compliment the truck--usually meant neon pink or something.

The blackouts in the recessed sections of those wheels REALLY brings out the shape of them. Thats prolly why most of these modern wheels that have complex shapes but are fully polished just look like oversized shiny blobs...


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Bill, I have got to call you on this one. The Dead Head sticker from Autzen stadium is from Eugene not Corvallis. OK maybe you left your mind in Corvallis but Autzen is in Eugene. Go Ducks. It is on a Butte and quite a hike I agree.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hadaslot: Yeah duh....corrected...it were 20 years ago! It was a long strange trip! Plus a long hungover hike up AND down a big dirt pile...er ...butte!

SN69: That particular shade of green is called "Sumatra". It was available on the 914 series. Froggy was originally "Irish Green"... same as BRG to the lay person but actually had more yellow toner added where the BRG was darker, using more blue toner. File this under carp ya didnt need to know ...LOL!

Jeeper: I agree that many modern rims look like tinfoil wads. Mostly because the deep dish look has been superseded by severely offset rims. They tend not to pull the eye in. Just my humble O though...I'm a dinosaur. I need a deep polished lip and lugnuts ya have to go fishen' for.

Yes, certain color to body matched centers were popular back in those days. I always was fond of the early RS or RSR in white with IROC blue wheel centers. White on white was frequently done and there were quite a few nut jobs that requested the red body red center look...which always gagged me...LOL!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

she's a beauty in any shade there,bill!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I guess Im a dinosaur too. Something about high offset wheels with no real shape just turns me off. And wheels will totally make or break a vehicle.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely and absolutely!! If they aren't deep dish I'm not interested, and the wheels do make the vehicle. Even a half rusted/ half primer 2 door mid 70's Chevy will look mean with a nice deep set of Cragars on it. Other than the majority of junk being produced now being front wheel drive, I see no reason for the death of the "real" wheels. Maybe they shave .003 off the drag coefficient??? And that "Dub" stuff gags me. Give me a break!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Keep shifting away Bill as that is a great Porsche and you only have one life to live! :thumbsup:


----------

